# Festool abrasives



## Gramps (May 24, 2012)

What festool abrasives do you use with your current setup? 

I picked up a ro90 this summer and had great success using granat 40 and 60 grit for exterior paint removal, also tried the brilliant 2 and found it didn't hold up as well as the granat. 

I'm now going to be working indoors for the rest of the year and would like to bring my ro90 and midi with me...what abrasives will work best with typical interior prep tasks (sanding trim, doors, wall patches)? Thinking of picking up a box of granat 120 and 220.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have a good size box of Granat so that is what I am using.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I would suggest granat on interior trim. However mirka has some pretty kick ass abrasives. Don't know if its true but I read that they actually make festool sandpapers.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

straight_lines said:


> I would suggest granat on interior trim. However mirka has some pretty kick ass abrasives. Don't know if its true but I read that they actually make festool sandpapers.


Not true. Mirka does not make our abrasives.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Can you guys make a full dust shroud for the RAS 115 and Rotex sanders for RRP compliance?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for clearing that up Shane, can't believe I read something untrue on the internet. What is the world coming to?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Thanks for clearing that up Shane, can't believe I read something untrue on the internet. What is the world coming to?


Was that on the FOG forum?? :whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Was that on the FOG forum?? :whistling2:


I doubt it, those guys know their stuff. I have a Fog hat to prove it.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Granat seems to be the best at not loading up when sanding painted surfaces, so that's what I'm sticking with.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Can you guys make a full dust shroud for the RAS 115 and Rotex sanders for RRP compliance?


Yes this would be good. 

Shane?


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

Based on the guidelines for RRP, the RAS 115 can be used. It does not state "full" shroud, only that it has a shroud for containment, which the RAS 115 has.

http://www.ecfr.gov/cgi-bin/text-id...=div6&view=text&node=40:32.0.1.1.14.3&idno=40



> The use of machines designed to remove paint or other surface coatings through high speed operation such as sanding, grinding, power planing, needle gun, abrasive blasting, or sandblasting, is prohibited on painted surfaces unless such *machines have shrouds or containment systems* and are equipped with a HEPA vacuum attachment to collect dust and debris at the point of generation. Machines must be operated so that no visible dust or release of air occurs outside the shroud or containment system.


----------



## newbrush (Jul 19, 2008)

shofestoolusa said:


> Based on the guidelines for RRP, the RAS 115 can be used. It does not state "full" shroud, only that it has a shroud for containment, which the RAS 115 has.
> 
> 
> Quote:
> ...


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

newbrush said:


> I believe the RAS (which I own along with a RTS400 and RO90) would not meet this restriction as there is always some chips and dust that get past the shroud. Under a strict interpretation of "no visible dust" no festool sander would be approved. As good as they are, some dust gets into the air.


Craig, the part you highlighted is talking about how the tool should be operated, which is up to the operator. Any tool can be operated in a way that it produces visible dust. So, I guess you can't use any tool. :blink:

This is one of the many part of the RRP that are left to interpretation.

The RAS 115 has a shroud per the guidelines. How it's operated is up to you.  When in question, consult with your local RRP inspector for a more definitive answer on the matter since they are the ones that are the enforcers of the rules.

Edit: And, as far as I know, there are no plans to change the RAS or Rotex sanders from their current design for the purposes of RRP.

Shane


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

If you can run a RAS 115 with no dust escaping on an old, failing exterior I would like to see it. I prefer the higher speed of the ro125 anyway.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

The thread is about festool abrasives or i am missing something?


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

South-FL-Painter said:


> The thread is about festool abrasives or i am missing something?


Indeed. :thumbsup:

Speaking of abrasives, Granat is now available for you guys with the Planex, which is something a lot of customers had asked for.

Shane


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

What can happen if I use the Planex with a dust extractor CT 26? Let's say just to do some sanding on walls in a single room.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Here are my choices:

80 grit and below: Saphir

Sanding finishes: Granat. Brilliant 2 is also good. Granat better in higher grits, Brilliant 2 in lower grits.

Bare wood: Rubin

I have a mix of some other ones as well. But, those are my current favorites.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> What can happen if I use the Planex with a dust extractor CT 26? Let's say just to do some sanding on walls in a single room.


The Apocalypse! 

We recommend the CT 36 AutoClean (AC) for use with the Planex because of the sheer quantity of dust produced in a short period of time. The CT AC has a special filter and a filter cleaning mechanism. It also uses a liner versus a bag. These features allow it to no be bogged down by all that fine dust.

That said, the Planex can be used with other CT models, particularly for a single wall or other small project. What you will find is that the pours bag may become clogged with the fine drywall dust. Also, the HEPA filter may get clogged. This will ultimately reduce suction and dust collection efficiency.

The CT AC can be used with tools other than the Planex. For sanders, you would need the 27mm (~1") hose since the CT AC comes with a 36mm (~1½") hose.

Shane


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

shofestoolusa said:


> The Apocalypse!
> 
> We recommend the CT 36 AutoClean (AC) for use with the Planex because of the sheer quantity of dust produced in a short period of time. The CT AC has a special filter and a filter cleaning mechanism. It also uses a liner versus a bag. These features allow it to no be bogged down by all that fine dust.
> 
> ...


 I don't really want to buy 2 dust extractors. 

How good would the CT AC perform with the sanders like the RO 90 or the DTS 400?


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I don't really want to buy 2 dust extractors.
> 
> How good would the CT AC perform with the sanders like the RO 90 or the DTS 400?


Unless you've already got a CT, go with the CT AC if you're planning to get the Planex. Like I said, you'll need a 27mm hose.

The CT AC will perform identically as any other CT with those sanders. The filter cleaning mechanism can be turned off, although it won't hurt anything if you left it on while using tools other than the Planex. It just makes a periodic "thumping" noise. One thing to note is the filter included with the CT AC is *not* a HEPA filter and cannot be used for RRP. It is rated to 1 micron, not 0.3 micron.

Shane


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

shofestoolusa said:


> Unless you've already got a CT, go with the CT AC if you're planning to get the Planex. Like I said, you'll need a 27mm hose.
> 
> The CT AC will perform identically as any other CT with those sanders. The filter cleaning mechanism can be turned off, although it won't hurt anything if you left it on while using tools other than the Planex. It just makes a periodic "thumping" noise. One thing to note is the filter included with the CT AC is *not* a HEPA filter and cannot be used for RRP. It is rated to 1 micron, not 0.3 micron.
> 
> Shane


I'm not sure what is the best set up for me right now.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

shofestoolusa said:


> The Apocalypse!
> 
> We recommend the CT 36 AutoClean (AC) for use with the Planex because of the sheer quantity of dust produced in a short period of time. The CT AC has a special filter and a filter cleaning mechanism. It also uses a liner versus a bag. These features allow it to no be bogged down by all that fine dust.
> 
> ...


Is that apocalypse any different than say using the rts 400, ets, 125, ets 150 to sand drywall? On the regular while hooked up to a 26?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Why do I love sanding threads so much?!

Maybe we can start a new forum. SandTalk


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Damon T said:


> Why do I love sanding threads so much?!
> 
> Maybe we can start a new forum. SandTalk


You start it and I will check it out.


----------



## Gramps (May 24, 2012)

DeanV said:


> Here are my choices:
> 
> 80 grit and below: Saphir
> 
> ...


Thanks, exactly what I was looking for!

So you find the Saphir better in 80 grit and below than the Granat? I've only tried the Granat and Brilliant 2 in 80 grit and below...if the Saphir is better I'm all in.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is a summary of the various papers

http://www.festoolusa.com/media/pdf/abrasives_brochure.pdf


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Good thread.

So if I'm understanding this correctly, the following is true:

-A variety of Granat abrasives will cover most applications

-If you are sanding a lot of joint compound, the Planex is at it's highest level of efficiency when matched with the CT AC

-If you are sanding mostly previously painted walls and some drywall, the standard CT is adequate with the Planex

-Removing lead paint with any high RPM power tool, will require a primary containment to control dust, not just a tool shroud.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

CApainter said:


> Good thread.
> 
> So if I'm understanding this correctly, the following is true:
> 
> ...


Pretty much. But We still see threads (questions) every week.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes, this is a good discussion. Admittedly, I'm not a professional painter. I know, I know. I had you all fooled. So, it's educational for me, too.

Granat performs very well, even at lower grits and goes down to 40 grit. Granat has a thinner paper backing, so it doesn't stand up as well to rough surfaces since the sheet can get snagged on something and tear.

However, Saphir is amazingly long lasting and goes down to 24 grit. I stripped some paint off of a metal milk can with 36 grit Saphir and there were metal filings but the paper looked brand new when I got done. It has a special coating and very thick backing, which make it great for the most stubborn stripping tasks. But, it is more expensive. Photo of Saphir attached.

Speaking of that project, if you're working on an uneven surface, like that round milk can, check out our interface pads. They are basically a sponge-like ~3/4" thick intermediate pad that goes between the regular pad and the abrasive. It allows the abrasive to conform to irregular shapes.

Oh, and that's another topic... pads. Did you know that most of our sanders have multiple pads to choose from: super soft, soft, hard and polishing. The sander comes with the soft pad, which is good for general use. The hard pad is, surprisingly, hard which will help you keep a nice crisp, flat surface. It's lessens the chances of rounding over a corner on a piece of wood trim, for instance. The super soft pad has more give, so it's going to conform better to irregular surfaces to give a smoother finish. The polishing pad is used with our polishing media: sponges, felts, etc.






Shane


----------



## Gramps (May 24, 2012)

shofestoolusa said:


> Yes, this is a good discussion. Admittedly, I'm not a professional painter. I know, I know. I had you all fooled. So, it's educational for me, too.
> 
> Granat performs very well, even at lower grits and goes down to 40 grit. Granat has a thinner paper backing, so it doesn't stand up as well to rough surfaces since the sheet can get snagged on something and tear.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback Shane. What sander did you use on the milk can? Also, I noticed that the planex sander only has the option for brilliant 2 in the full assortment of grits, would this mean that Brilliant 2 would be the ideal paper to use on other Festool sanders for sanding filler (thinking smaller drywall patches or wall repairs)


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

Gramps said:


> Thanks for the feedback Shane. What sander did you use on the milk can? Also, I noticed that the planex sander only has the option for brilliant 2 in the full assortment of grits, would this mean that Brilliant 2 would be the ideal paper to use on other Festool sanders for sanding filler (thinking smaller drywall patches or wall repairs)


I was using the Rotex 150 in the gear driven mode. It made very quick work of some pretty thick layers of paint. Stripped it down, primed and painted, looks like new.

Brilliant is certainly a good choice for drywall jobs. It's available in a wide range of grits and for all of our sanders, including the Planex. It's a great general purpose abrasive.

Granat just was introduced for the Planex in grits 40-320 and would also be a viable choice. It would work well for using the Planex on painted surfaces also.

Shane


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

I actually never tried Granat abrasives as you cant get them here in miami.Closets dealer is 30 min away and they are such a assholes.Never have anything in stock,lie about shipment getting there soon.anyways its not about the dealer lol

Ordered some Granat sand paper today online and cannot wait to try it out,until now we mostly used brilliant for everything. Cannot be thatuch of a difference no?


----------



## Gramps (May 24, 2012)

South-FL-Painter said:


> I actually never tried Granat abrasives as you cant get them here in miami.Closets dealer is 30 min away and they are such a assholes.Never have anything in stock,lie about shipment getting there soon.anyways its not about the dealer lol
> 
> Ordered some Granat sand paper today online and cannot wait to try it out,until now we mostly used brilliant for everything. Cannot be thatuch of a difference no?


There's a difference in my opinion, can't think of many situations where I would choose Brilliant over Granat. Enjoy!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

South-FL-Painter said:


> I actually never tried Granat abrasives as you cant get them here in miami.Closets dealer is 30 min away and they are such a assholes.Never have anything in stock,lie about shipment getting there soon.anyways its not about the dealer lol
> 
> Ordered some Granat sand paper today online and cannot wait to try it out,until now we mostly used brilliant for everything. Cannot be thatuch of a difference no?


Depends on what you are using it for. I like the Granat because it was what I was introduced too, and over the last couple years it is still my prefered. For me it is an all around grit pad. Rather than switching back and forth between grit pads I have found that Granat works for most things I am doing. I see it as a universal grit with a long life. jmo


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Its pretty badass.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Its pretty badass.
> 
> Festool RO90 Sander and Granat Abrasive Testing - YouTube


A good vid. but I want to see the Martin Scorsese stuff. :thumbsup:


----------

